# Anyone with eye/vision problems?Astigmatism?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive had cornea degenerative disease for twelve years and struggle with some blurryness and eyesight. Anyone else with similar problems?


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I have astigmatism in my left eye. Thankfully it's not too bad but the last time I went to the optometrist, they told me that I'd have to consider getting special contact lenses. My current prescription is the cheaper type that doesn't correct for it but it's getting to the point where I'll probably have to go for the more expensive type that does in a few years.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

firestar said:


> I have astigmatism in my left eye. Thankfully it's not too bad but the last time I went to the optometrist, they told me that I'd have to consider getting special contact lenses. My current prescription is the cheaper type that doesn't correct for it but it's getting to the point where I'll probably have to go for the more expensive type that does in a few years.


Sorry to hear that. I just had to get a new pair of glasses with my carecredit card and am making monthly payments on it I just wish there was a cure to vision loss or blurriness besides just lenses or contacts. I hope my vision doesnt worsen over time ugh


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Sorry to hear that. I just had to get a new pair of glasses with my carecredit card and am making monthly payments on it I just wish there was a cure to vision loss or blurriness besides just lenses or contacts. I hope my vision doesnt worsen over time ugh


Thanks  When I was a kid, the optometrist recommended strengthening exercises. It was things like follow your finger as you move back close up and then far away. I don't know if it would help since I was lazy and didn't do them but maybe something like that would help you? Thankfully I'm fine with glasses and overall my vision isn't too bad.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I have astigmatism in both eyes (-4.00 and -4.25) and have been told I might need a cornea transplant one day. I thought it had gotten worse because I have to put my hand in front of my eyes and look through a gap in my fingers to see better more often than I used to, and everything looks blurrier, even the computer screen. My prescription is almost the same as it was three years ago, so new glasses won't help.

I have amblyopia, so I can only use one eye at a time. To use my right eye, I have to force myself to stop using my left. After about 30 seconds, I have to start looking through my left eye again because it's like I'm trying not to breathe. This means I probably don't see things in 3D like most people would because my eyes don't work together.

It gets worse when I'm not home. That must be because everything is further away and there's too much to look at.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

firestar said:


> Thanks  When I was a kid, the optometrist recommended strengthening exercises. It was things like follow your finger as you move back close up and then far away. I don't know if it would help since I was lazy and didn't do them but maybe something like that would help you? Thankfully I'm fine with glasses and overall my vision isn't too bad.


sounds interesting. Have you noticed anything different in social situations like self consciousness and just being highly aware of your surroundings because of your eye problem? Im just curious because Ive noticed that when I started having eye problems my anxiety got worse I think im not sure if its related with the eyes though. My blood pressure has gone through the roof.



Silent Memory said:


> I have astigmatism in both eyes (-4.00 and -4.25) and have been told I might need a cornea transplant one day. I thought it had gotten worse because I have to put my hand in front of my eyes and look through a gap in my fingers to see better more often than I used to, and everything looks blurrier, even the computer screen. My prescription is almost the same as it was three years ago, so new glasses won't help.
> 
> I have amblyopia, so I can only use one eye at a time. To use my right eye, I have to force myself to stop using my left. After about 30 seconds, I have to start looking through my left eye again because it's like I'm trying not to breathe. This means I probably don't see things in 3D like most people would because my eyes don't work together.
> 
> It gets worse when I'm not home. That must be because everything is further away and there's too much to look at.


Thats horrible sorry to hear that Silent Memory. I hope things get better for you I would freak out if something like that were to happen to me. ugh


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

Colorblind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

CopadoMexicano said:


> sounds interesting. Have you noticed anything different in social situations like self consciousness and just being highly aware of your surroundings because of your eye problem? Im just curious because Ive noticed that when I started having eye problems my anxiety got worse I think im not sure if its related with the eyes though. My blood pressure has gone through the roof.


I've had glasses since I was seven and been shy since I was a kid so I'm not sure. It certainly doesn't help to feel like other people can see better than I can but I don't know if it made me more self-conscious.

My issue when I was younger was actually more health-related. I didn't drink milk because I was allergic to it when I was a baby. That definitely affected me. I was so worried about what other people would think about it, if they'd notice I wasn't drinking it, etc. I can see how bad vision could have the same sort of effect. Like even if no one else notices you worry they will.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

firestar said:


> I've had glasses since I was seven and been shy since I was a kid so I'm not sure. It certainly doesn't help to feel like other people can see better than I can but I don't know if it made me more self-conscious.
> 
> My issue when I was younger was actually more health-related. I didn't drink milk because I was allergic to it when I was a baby. That definitely affected me. I was so worried about what other people would think about it, if they'd notice I wasn't drinking it, etc. I can see how bad vision could have the same sort of effect. Like even if no one else notices you worry they will.


oh ok. same here. When i was a lot younger around 1-3 years old I had to drink goats milk since I was allergic to regular milk. Anything I would drink that had milk would cause gastro intestinal problems.



andrew141 said:


> Colorblind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the first time Ive heard of someone thats colorblind in a long time. that sucks.


----------



## jengem (Feb 6, 2017)

I have cornea scarring on one eye so it's foggy and I can't see anything from it. I would need to get a corneal transplant to correct it but even then it's not guaranteed so I've been hesitant to get it done. My other eye is fine and I've gotten used to just seeing through the one eye. No one can tell there is anything wrong with my eye so I figured I would wait until I absolutely need to before having the transplant done.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jengem said:


> I have cornea scarring on one eye so it's foggy and I can't see anything from it. I would need to get a corneal transplant to correct it but even then it's not guaranteed so I've been hesitant to get it done. My other eye is fine and I've gotten used to just seeing through the one eye. No one can tell there is anything wrong with my eye so I figured I would wait until I absolutely need to before having the transplant done.


that sucks sorry to hear that..hopefully you get better soon


----------



## Chihuahualover93 (Apr 19, 2017)

I didn't know I had astigmatism (but suspected it), until last year when a new doctor told me I had it and even had my old glasses corrected for it! My old eye doctor never even told me. :/


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I have a borderline astigmatism. Had an eye exam yesterday, lol. I definitely notice a difference at night -- when wearing the contact lenses for my prescription, lights are still blurry, some text is still weird to read from a certain distance. There's astigmatism lenses they are going to let me try for free when they come in. My vision is pretty bad. -5.25 and -5.75. I want new glasses either frameless or top frame but they told me don't, my lenses would be so thick. They said get the thick framed glasses to hide it, which I already have, which I'm trying to get away from. =/ Ugh. And would anyone consider getting lasik surgery? I never in a million years would do it, I don't want to mess with my eyes.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Astigmatism in one eye. If I have trouble seeing something I just squint.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, I have astigmatism. Apparently I had been living with it for years but got my first pair of glasses last year and , wow, what a difference! 
I don't need them to read but I do need them to drive because I have problems seeing distances.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Whatev said:


> Not to go off topic but does anyone know what that means? Whenever I talk to someone out of state they go their vision for example is 20/70 and I go -3.25 -3.75 they have no clue what that means.
> 
> Is there a conversion scale or something?


Oh wow lol, interesting, well I don't talk to a lot of people out of state. Idk if there's a conversion scale, there probably is. But you're right, I never heard anyone here refer to their eyes as 20/70, I wouldn't know what that means.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Virgo said:


> *I have a borderline astigmatism.* Had an eye exam yesterday, lol. I definitely notice a difference at night -- when wearing the contact lenses for my prescription, lights are still blurry, some text is still weird to read from a certain distance. There's astigmatism lenses they are going to let me try for free when they come in. My vision is pretty bad. -5.25 and -5.75. *I want new glasses either frameless or top frame but they told me don't, my lenses would be so thick.* They said get the thick framed glasses to hide it, which I already have, which I'm trying to get away from. =/ Ugh. And would anyone consider getting lasik surgery? I never in a million years would do it, I don't want to mess with my eyes.


Same here. I have astigmatism in my left eye. They told me that I'm at the point where I just about need special contacts, but I opted to stick with my usual kind for now.

My vision is -4.50 in both eyes so not quite as bad, but the last time I went to the optometrist I had to pick out three frames before I found ones that were thick enough. It didn't really matter since I only wear my glasses at night, but I really liked the pretty frames 

My dad actually got lasik surgery years and years ago. He never had any problems afterwards. He got it because he didn't want to deal with contacts anymore.


----------



## jsjose94 (Jan 18, 2018)

Is Saleh Stevens MMA legit?


----------



## Salem Krnic (Jan 18, 2018)

*I was thinking about Saleh Stevens MMA, any suggestions?*

Is Saleh Stevens MMA legit?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Just an update: Going to get eye surgery called cross linking for cornea to freeze further progression of degeneration this next week. 2,500 per eye.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

I have only recently started getting blurry vision. I'm attributing it to stress though


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

AvoidantGuy said:


> I have only recently started getting blurry vision. I'm attributing it to stress though


many things can cause bluriness im pretty sure you know that.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

CopadoMexicano said:


> many things can cause bluriness im pretty sure you know that.


I know. But I have had a lot of stressful stuff happen in the past 6 months and it has taken its toll on me. Grey hairs, weight loss and blurry vision. It all happened at once. I think once things settle down my vision will go back to normal.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

@;


AvoidantGuy said:


> I know. But I have had a lot of stressful stuff happen in the past 6 months and it has taken its toll on me. Grey hairs, weight loss and blurry vision. It all happened at once. I think once things settle down my vision will go back to normal.


oh, ok sorry to hear that I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

CopadoMexicano said:


> @;
> 
> oh, ok sorry to hear that I hope you feel better soon.


thanks homie <3


----------



## macjane (Jan 22, 2018)

I was thinking about Saleh Stevens MMA, any suggestions?


----------

